# Starting to consider alternate sways



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info Rob. What about the question of the hole in the bar being larger than the bolt and causing noise/vibration...why not make the bolt hole a slip fit rather than loose?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

HACK,
Looks like a group buy for UUC owners on Sway links :thumbup:

I'll take a set


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Rob, thanks for the response buddy...
> Another thing some of us have discovered, is that the holes on the end of the swaybars are slightly larger than the diameter of the bolt that bolts the bar onto the endlink, and suspect that as part of the problem. Can you speculate as to the validity of that assessment and possibly look into a solution for that as well? Thanks.


Not a factor. When the bolts are tightened holding the link to the bar, there is no rattle-causing slippage.



The HACK said:


> Hope to see you post here more often...:thumbup:


Thanks. If I can squeeze a little more time out of the day, I will definitely check in from time to time!

- Rob


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Not a factor. When the bolts are tightened holding the link to the bar, there is no rattle-causing slippage.


I know my case was a little different because I was using the UUC links on RD bars, but even with the bolts as tight as they'll go without busting, they made some gawdawful rattling noises.

I can show everyone at the next B&M TS WRT what I'm talking about.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Just spoke to Rob and ordered a set of the upgraded endlinks.

I hope they take care of the problems! :thumbup:


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Have you checked your shockmounts? They're a notorious weak point on the 3 series and have not been addressed by BMW for over a decade now.


Duly noted. Will check this out.

Thanks.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Si. Don't think I'd want to spend THIS much time on my car if we have children.


Actually, while I love the lil' taxcredits enormously, and never would have done my life differently, I still find myself very envious when reading about your leisure schedule 

Kinda like you love your wife, and wouldn't do anything different if you could, but you still have that envious drool over [_insert lusty pop babe here_] :yikes:


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

I have the UUC sways installed, and have had them for 1 year now..... I thought I was getting a rear end 'clunk' when cornering hard and especially on uneven pavement. (Due to automotive-hypochondriacism and reading this thread.)

Then I remembered I had my golf bag in the trunk.

*smacks forehead*



:rofl:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2003)

sshuit said:


> I have the UUC sways installed, and have had them for 1 year now..... I thought I was getting a rear end 'clunk' when cornering hard and especially on uneven pavement. (Due to automotive-hypochondriacism and reading this thread.)
> 
> Then I remembered I had my golf bag in the trunk.
> 
> ...


_(Note to self: add golf bags in trunk to swaybar technical FAQ.)_ 

- Rob


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> By the way, I'm going to try and schedule another TS at B&M in September (if Steve is kosher with that), and those of us suffering from improperly adjusted swaybar links are welcome to stop by and we'll put the car up on the rack and see if we can adjust it to the right length. :thumbup:


I'll be there, even though my barbarians are trouble-free so far 

I'd be willing to bring my detailing equipment and do a polishing/wax clinic if we have interested parties...


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> These links are available for purchase seperately at $70/set, and at a discounted rate to existing UUC swaybar owners - please identify yourself when you call to order.


Let me add my thanks for you participating here, Rob!

These look identical to the links I got with my bars last summer. Do the new links and the old ones look exactly the same? When did you switch over to the new ones?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> Let me add my thanks for you participating here, Rob!
> 
> These look identical to the links I got with my bars last summer. Do the new links and the old ones look exactly the same? When did you switch over to the new ones?


I have the same clunking issues as Plaz et al., and will wait to hear from him WRT the new endlinks. If that solves the problem, I will get a new set. Otherwise, I might try the ACS or Eibach sways.

BTW, I think the clunking on my car comes from the fact the endlinks "rotate" sideways, along the spherical bushing, and not because of the size of the bolt not matching the size of the hole in the sway.

Please keep us posted Plaz.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> Please keep us posted Plaz.


I most definitely will do so.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I most definitely will do so.


Think you'll have the new links by this week-end's TechSession? If so, we can install it and check it out.


----------



## pt00323i (Jun 5, 2002)

I had mine UUC sways for 1-1/2 years now, and it started clicking about 7 month ago.

I've readjusted them and re-lubed them but the click still happens when driven over uneven surface.

I've also notice the click happens after I've been driving for a while, and it goes away in the rain.

And yes, I've also notice that if I push up at the end of the bar I can duplicate the clicking sound, it is from the endlinks. 

After talking to Rob I did order the new end links, I just hope this will solve the clicking sound, and I hope it will last a long time.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> Think you'll have the new links by this week-end's TechSession? If so, we can install it and check it out.


Possibly... I'm still working on clearing Sunday... I'd love to install 'em.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Possibly... I'm still working on clearing Sunday... I'd love to install 'em.


Sweet, I can help you install them - then test-drive your car for noise checks!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Update:

Raffi and I installed the endlinks yesterday. So far, I find them to be MUCH quieter. Not silent, as I had thought at first, but MUCH better than the old ones. We'll see how they hold up over 1000 miles or so.

:thumbup:


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Update:
> 
> Raffi and I installed the endlinks yesterday. So far, I find them to be MUCH quieter. Not silent, as I had thought at first, but MUCH better than the old ones. We'll see how they hold up over 1000 miles or so.
> 
> :thumbup:


Plaz,

Good to hear.

I think I will order a set. How much of a discount on them does Rob give previous Sway Barbarian owners?


----------



## pt00323i (Jun 5, 2002)

previous owners pays $50.

none UUC sway owners pay $75.

I'll put mine on this weekend.


----------

